# Every time I touch my touchscreen, it makes Cubase go out of "Focus"...



## jononotbono (May 6, 2021)

Howdy all,

I'm having a slight issue with my touchscreen that I have directly plugged into my Cubase machine (Mac running OSX Catalina).
When I'm using Cubase and then go to press a button on the touchscreen, the first thing that is happening is that Cubase goes out of focus. So immediately any plugins being used in Cubase disappear and video display disappears (this is not new behaviour - I'm just explaining what happens). Also, despite having pressed a button on the touchscreen, the button is unresponsive. That first press basically is putting the touch screen window in focus. When I then press the touch button again, it instantly responds as it should and consequently, any further presses on the touchscreen all completely work with equal responsiveness. However, the Cubase window/s are still out of focus. When I then click on Cubase after having pressed a touch screen button, Cubase then goes back in focus.

This is really annoying and I'm wondering if anyone knows of any setting in OSX or Cubase that will permanently keep Cubase and the touch screen in focus? Is this an issue in OSX?

I'm trying to avoid having to plug the Touchscreen into a dedicated PC and networking the PC (this is the best solution) purely because I like having the touchscreen native to my main Cubase machine but this "double button pressing" issue with Cubase and it's windows being out of focus is somewhat pissing on the bonfire. I've got OSX Dock preferences using "separate spaces" and also tried turning it off but turning it off is useless because when you full screen the touchscreen app (in this case, Open Stage Control), because the windows are shared, the main screen goes Black and the only screen you can see is the touch screen. Really in focus! 😂

I'm just wondering if anyone here has had this problem and figured out how to get around it but I believe I'm fighting the inevitable and tomorrow it's probably time I get my old PC VEPro machine back up and running and say good by the the native OSX touch screen.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Many thanks

Jono


----------



## pmountford (May 7, 2021)

I'm afraid this won't help you as I'm using a bespoke piece of software that I wrote for PC that runs on the DAW machine. But I had to overcome the same problem as the program would retain focus as soon as the touchscreen was pressed. I think I got around this by always returning focus to the previous window (ie. Cubase). I think I kept polling (have a timer regularly checking what has focus) and returning the focus the DAW. In programming terms it's definitely a 'hack', but it works for me without any noticeable side effects.

So the question is can something like this be implemented some way on your system? So you need some polling app that puts focus back to the DAW by periodically checking. I suppose ideally it only wants to be triggered once the touchscreen app has been used.

Sorry, I'm pretty sure that hasn't helped...


----------



## jononotbono (May 7, 2021)

Thanks! Well, since writing this and just realising it's a massive waste of life even pursuing such nonsense, I have just networked a second computer and currently setting up the touch screen and shared mouse and keyboard. Just can't be bothered with workarounds and all this other hoop jumping when I know what should be done and that's a dedicated computer for it. If anyone ever finds some solution I'm sure lots of people would be interested as this issue of apps going out of focus happens on both PC and Mac.


----------

